# CPT for U/S and Venogram



## dvance4210

I thought maybe someone in this forum could possibly help me with two codes that I need for pre-cert purposes.  I normally deal with cardiothoracic soooooo, needless to say, I'm a little out of my comfort zone.  I need the CPT for a left subclavian venogram and upper extremity venous duplex. I was leaning towards 75820 and 93931.  

Any thoughts would be apprecitated!

DorindaV


----------



## Jim Pawloski

DORINDAV said:


> I thought maybe someone in this forum could possibly help me with two codes that I need for pre-cert purposes.  I normally deal with cardiothoracic soooooo, needless to say, I'm a little out of my comfort zone.  I need the CPT for a left subclavian venogram and upper extremity venous duplex. I was leaning towards 75820 and 93931.
> 
> Any thoughts would be apprecitated!
> 
> DorindaV



I'm good with your venogram code as long as it is not for a pacemaker placement.  That is bundled into the pacemaker code.  For the duplex, I would use either 93970 for vein mapping, or 93971.  Your code was for arterial duplex (93931).
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

